# Lilac shrub recommendations



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I am pretty sure it is a lilac shrub, is it starting to get too big and is encroaching on the other plants in the area.

My wife wants to get rid of it completely because she says it is too big and will just get bigger. I have no idea, so I figured to come here for ideas.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Stop hoping someone can help me with this as the wife asked me again if I am going to murder it (did it out)


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

If you're willing to keep after it, you can keep it pruned to just about any size you want. Keep pruning a bit at a time. It will do what it has to to stay alive. If you wait too long and it gets too big, it will be much harder and take a lot longer to prune back little by little and still look ok. On the upside of pruning, if you screw it up, your wife wants to get rid of it anyway so nothing lost.

If you don't want to spend all that time to maintain it, break out the shovel.

If it were me doing it on my own property, I'd try to maintain it. It looks healthy and shrubs are not free. Not to mention, planting something else there now as we approach July might not be a great plan.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I agree with pruning. Did it bloom already? Most lilacs are early bloomers, and very fragrant.


----------

